
Literacy is Obsolete - douche
http://www.alexstjohn.com/WP/2016/07/15/coding-modern-literacy/
======
kozak
In non-English-speaking countries, the English language is the new "literacy"
(the knowledge that is essential to success in life). Even for IT jobs, the
biggest barrier for new entrants is not the actual coding skills, but the
English language requirement. Coding skills are easier and quicker to obtain
than fluency in English.

